# Puppies for Sale or Adoption



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone have or know puppies they are selling or giving for adoption. I'm looking for a maltese or a Yorkshire Terrier..Let me know guys..


Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Try K9 Friends.

There are more than enough dogs looking for homes

::: K9 FRIENDS ::: Dubai, UAE, Middle East, Arabia, dogs, dog, dog shelter, K9 friends, dog kennel


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Finding a little dog will be hard. k9 friends doesnt have them alot but have a look at their fb page. They usually have most their puppies online. They are also very friendly.  Give them a ring and they will try to help you or try to persuade you into a medium size desert dog  

Finding a pure breed puppy will be hard as not alot of breeders here in the uae. The ones that have seen have horrible looking bred dogs that hardly look like their supposed breed. Someone from the forum recently was trying to find a yorkshire and gave up. Maybe they will come along and comment. Puppies can not be imported until after they have had their rabies for 30 days and the rabies shot can not be given until 3 months. Then once done, all the paperwork, most puppies you see in the uae are 4 to 5 months of age at the minimum. And those puppies at the pet stores (or horror... the animal market) come from puppy mills.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a desert dog. We have had Ben for 3 years and he is a great little dog.

After years of having larger breeds, Afghan Hound, Irish Setter, German Shepherds, I never thought I would be keen on a small dog.


----------

